# My dumbo.



## badashe (Jun 5, 2008)

She was destined to be snake food :-( but i couldnt let that happen, this is Colby Cheesus...sorry if the name is a little cliche LOL. Ive owned rats before but she is just darling. shes super sweet and playful and already responds to my voice.









I like to think this her rat hug.









who could let this face become snake food???


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

my first rat was a dumbo, so i have a soft spot for them. 
you look like you've got yourself a sweetie


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Cute! What happened to her ear, I wonder? Is she getting a friend soon? (hint!)


----------



## badashe (Jun 5, 2008)

CaptainFlow said:


> Cute! What happened to her ear, I wonder? Is she getting a friend soon? (hint!)


im not sure since the ear was like that when i got her, but i think it makes her look extra cute  and as for a friend, im probably going to get another tomorrow. hopefully there will still be some at the store from the same litter so there wont need to be a QT.


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Aww!! I love the marking on her head =D Shes adorable!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Cheesus gave you a hug!! :lol: Thats so nice you saved Cheesus from snake food. We saved this rat Linus from dying. He has dwarfism. you my have seen or heard of Linus.He is so cute!! and the way he waddles is so cute its funny


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, she's so adorable!!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

aww, she reminds me of my Beastie when he was a little baby. He was one of my first three and therefor I also saved him from the snake food bin. He's now two and HUGE!








I don't have any incredibly early pics but this was him nearly 2 years ago.









this is him now... he loves the lab blocks. I've never seen a rat pack away food so enthusiastically. He doesn't get any sweets or fattening food and he gets his exercise I just can't portion control because his two cage mates are good weights and can't go too much lower and I don't want him to hog ALL the food.


----------



## badashe (Jun 5, 2008)

Just thought i would add, i did get her a playmate saturday, no pictures yet. I wanted to get this really cute all blue dumbo girl, buuut, there was another left who had only one eye  i felt too bad to leave her. Ive named her PiRat. (get it?? LOL...) anyway, ill post a picture when i have get a few minutes.


----------

